# Another Lidl Special



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Got this today Â£6.99 from LIDL. Mineral Crystal Rotating Bezel 3 Yrar Guarantee, Stainless Steel Double locking Clasp and bracelet. Can't be bad :yes:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Bargain :clap:


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Well spotted and thanks for the tip - just picked one up. Ideal for, erm... oh sod it. I just fancied one!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Aye, got me one too - at Â£6.99 why not.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Â£6.99! How the feck do they make a profit at that?

Cracking timepiece for that dough.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm might have to look at lunch tomorrow would be a good beater for when I'm away with the TA


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Argghh

None at my lidl came home with dog food. :down:


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Slave labour factory work-camps in China.



Filterlab said:


> Â£6.99! How the feck do they make a profit at that?
> 
> Cracking timepiece for that dough.


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

i agree with openended, i do not like the apperance of them, also me thinks quite a few of the chineese makes, all look alike, nothing to beat an oldie i.m.o. each is different, a bit of workmanship and design in the making, a lot of the cheaper modern stuff are just clones of clones, then one mans meat is another mans pison, rant over, enjoy them people.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Crack open the back and lets see what wonders are inside?


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Â£6.99 cant be bad for a beater, gardening, holiday pool watch etc


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> Crack open the back and lets see what wonders are inside?


Have just tried to crack it open and it ain't for budging. it's the prise off type, and I'm using the correct tool, but the actual gap is miniscule. The only thing that might get it is the point of my swiss army knife - but for a Â£7 watch - I'm not doing that! Sorry! I could always take the can opener to it!!


----------



## Matt B (Nov 10, 2009)

Â£6.99 - damn i have only just seen this thread!! Bargain!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Must resist. Must resist.

My name is ludditeinorbit and I am a watch addict.

Hopefully they will be sold out when I get there.


----------



## Matt B (Nov 10, 2009)

i'm going to pop by tomorrow (hopefully that will be pop buy !)


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

socrates said:


> Well spotted and thanks for the tip - just picked one up. Ideal for, erm... *oh sod it. I just fancied one*!


The sign of the true professional :thumbsup:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Matt B said:


> i'm going to pop by tomorrow (hopefully that will be pop buy !)


You'll be lucky - I had the last our store had and that was 2 months ago.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to pop by tomorrow (hopefully that will be pop buy !)
> ...


Bloody Hell! People paying seven quid for a watch in Aberdeen. Are you sure?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

grey said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Aye - I'm English!


----------



## burnerg81 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sadly, that's classed as an expensive watch in Aberdeen... :tongue2:

I'm from Glasgow, hence the cheap dig! Just joking.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

burnerg81 said:


> Sadly, that's classed as an expensive watch in Aberdeen... :tongue2:
> 
> I'm from Glasgow, hence the cheap dig! Just joking.


...it is true for true Aberdonians. Being the oil capital, there is plenty of disposable income up here, and this has lead to quite a few Rolex, Omega, Breitling ODs in the City. In Glasgow, any watch is cheap - it just gets nicked!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm

Mixed thoughts on this.

Yes it's cheap.

But do you have a few watches worth hundreds, thousands?

If so when you gonna wear it?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Mrcrowley said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Mixed thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


Can't speak for others, but personally - so far - when - gardening, rock climbing, washing the car, out on the p!!s, mixing cement, mountain biking and walking in Glasgow. (I made the last one up!)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmmmmmmmmm
> ...


fair enough.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Naethin wrong wi Aberdonians - and they DO spend money when they've got it, last month's big lottery winner even got a new carburetter and an oil change for his MkI Cortina :yes:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

From Thursday radio controlled watches Â£20

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_6915.htm


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

williamsat said:


> From Thursday radio controlled watches Â£20
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_6915.htm


Cor, that's a good deal.


----------

